# Layback on a Brompton seat post



## Tango (11 Feb 2018)

i have a brooks saddle on my Brompton, but can’t seem to get it to go back far enough. Is there an adapter available that I can use that will allow the seat to be further back?

Many thanks


----------



## Bromptonaut (11 Feb 2018)

IIRC Brompton suggest limiting rearward placing of saddle due risk of bending the seat post.


----------



## Tango (12 Feb 2018)

Fair point, maybe I should contact them direct for advice

Many thanks


----------



## Kell (12 Feb 2018)

I think @Fab Foodie has something akin to what you're after.


----------



## 12boy (12 Feb 2018)

Have you flipped the Penta clip around. That's good for 3/4 inch or so.


----------



## chriscross1966 (13 Feb 2018)

The Pentaclip does offer you four choices that extend the reach in hi or low forward and back.... there used to be a wierd little stub thing to push the saddle forward.... I've got one somewhere, I assumed fitted back to front it would extend backward


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Feb 2018)

Kell said:


> I think @Fab Foodie has something akin to what you're after.


You are correct! @Tango 

https://www.avonvalleycyclery.co.uk/70/products/brompton-seatpin-adapter.aspx


----------



## chriscross1966 (13 Feb 2018)

Yep, that's what I've got


----------



## 12boy (16 Feb 2018)

Are there any bad effects from sitting further back you have noticed? Knee strain, handling issues, or some other issue? I have seen a lot of pics of Bromptons with that little stubby thing facing forward and wondered if that position is desirable for some reason.


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Feb 2018)

12boy said:


> Are there any bad effects from sitting further back you have noticed? Knee strain, handling issues, or some other issue? I have seen a lot of pics of Bromptons with that little stubby thing facing forward and wondered if that position is desirable for some reason.


Just depends what shape you are and how you like to ride. Being long backed and short legged I need to sit further back, hence layback seatposts on all standard bikes and a custom bike with a shallow seat-tube.
The Brommie is effectively a one-size-fits-all machine.


----------



## 12boy (17 Feb 2018)

So other than involuntary wheelies when going up a 15% grades we can sit as far back as we wish.


----------



## ukoldschool (29 Mar 2019)

sorry for the dead thread resurrection but @chriscross1966 have you still got the seat post thingy and do you want to sell it?


----------



## u_i (29 Mar 2019)

This is a common Brompton part: https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/saddles/brompton-pentaclip-for-railframe-saddles/


----------



## rogerzilla (29 Mar 2019)

It does increase the folded size a bit. That's probably why the factory position is rammed forward. Also, only the standard seatpost gives the smallest folded size, but is a bit short for most men.


----------



## chriscross1966 (30 Mar 2019)

ukoldschool said:


> sorry for the dead thread resurrection but @chriscross1966 have you still got the seat post thingy and do you want to sell it?


Sorry... it went on a mk2 to increase reach on the SWB :-(


----------

